# Injection amniotic membrane allograft shoulder



## melissa.reed22 (Feb 4, 2015)

I need to figure out how to code for Injection of amniotic membrane allograft, Ovation, shoulder.

This was done along with arthroscopic repair of superior labrum anterior and posterior, type 4, right shoulder. I know the code fore this is 29807, but not sure about the injection. All of the amniotic membrane codes I find are for the eye. 

The op note says:

Ovation amniotic membrane allograft was injected in the shoulder for the purposes of
1. Continues to provide growth factors. 
2. Provides greater properties for protection.
3. Helps reduce scar tissue formation.
4. Enhances normal wound healing process.
5. Reduces inflammation at the wound site.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dclark7 (Feb 5, 2015)

The allograft should have been provided by the facility so the provider cannot bill for that.  The injection code 20610 is bundled with 29807 although a modifier is allowed.  Since this was done as part of the surgery I don't think that the modifier is appropriate in this case, kind of like the surgeon injecting a steroid or pain med at the close of a procedure, not separately billable.  Just my opinion, what do other coders think?


----------

